# Need specs for the stock stereo



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm working on a pretty cool homemade stereo project but I need some info about the stock sounds system. Particularly the power delivered to each speaker, and the impedance of each speaker. Also how the speakers connect to the head unit, is it just LF,RF,LR,RR? Or do the subs have a dedicated connection? I need to know this stuff so I can spec out the amp. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

30W per channel x 4 channels = 120W from the headunit.
The sub amp is 40W x 2.

Left Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Tan
Left Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Gray
Right Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Light Green
Right Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Dark Green

Left Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Brown/Black
(This wire provides the left positive audio signal to the subwoofer.)
Left Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Yellow/Blue
(This wire provides the left negative audio signal to the subwoofer.)
Right Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Blue/Orange
(This wire provides the right positive audio signal to the subwoofer.)
Right Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Blue/Black
(This wire provides the right negative audio signal to the subwoofer.)


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

Many props good sir! So the Sub has a dedicated amp that just uses speaker level audio in, that's perfect!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

If I may ask, what are you looking to do?

I replaced all the speakers which made a huge difference! I was looking into building a custom box for two subs I have, but have yet decided on what I wanted to do.


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

Normally I would replace all the speakers, that's what I've done with my past 2 cars. But I don't mind the stock quality of the GTO, and I'm currently self-funding graduate education at Duke so money is tight. 

I'm working on designing a new head unit, sort of like a carputer, but smaller, more user friendly and power efficient. When I get it to a point where it finally resembles the final product I'll post some pics and videos.


----------

